# Dual Battery Switch



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

After thinking WAY too hard about this, I finally installed a Perko switch on my trailer's battery bank today. It allows me to use the batteries independently or parallel (or not at all) by a flip of the switch. And it will work for 12 volt or 6 volt battery banks.

Most of my over-thinking was on where to install the switch. I mounted it on the outside of the tounge. If it gets broken, I will move it, but I think this will work all right. It looks pretty durable, and I have mud flaps on my tow veh.

Anyway, this is what it looks like for anyone who may be considering a similar project:










Don't spend too much time looking at the color of my wires. The auto supply only had red or black so I just improvised. If you want to know exactly how I wired it, click here: My Perko Wiring

I got it for about $25 from Cabelas.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice Job...

Tim


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks pretty slick CJ. Way to go.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Job. Looks professional









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great CJ
I have been thing about doing that also









Don


----------

